# feeding blood worms raises agressivity?



## kira (Jul 23, 2012)

Hey guys,
I like to use frozen blood worms as a treat for my fishes and also as a trigger to get them to breed BUT also
I've noticed that when i feed frozen worms to my cichlids, the aggressiveness level raises consistently for a few hours.
I have no clue why, and if anyone can help me understand this mystery would be much appreciated!  :dancing: :dancing:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Which type of africans are you feeding blood worms to? I have never heard blood worms raise aggression. However, there are some cichlids for whom we avoid blood worms, so possibly it's because there are fewer chances to observe this.


----------



## kira (Jul 23, 2012)

malawi cichlids (peacocks, yellow labs, pseudotropheus kingsizei)


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Find something else to feed your fish, while I've never heard of aggression being raised, I certainly have heard of many occasions where bloodworms have made fish such as kingseizi sick, or bloated.


----------



## kira (Jul 23, 2012)

Really?
Well i can find something else to feed them indeed. I know for sure that bloodworms works well as trigger to get them in breeding conditions, agressivity is normal in such process, but at the meantime, even if they are not breeding the simple fact of feeding them such get them aggressive. Really interesting behavior, will keep observing till i get to a conclusion. 
Till then if anyone with similar experience can chimp in?
Thx
 :dancing:


----------



## Shizark (Mar 26, 2012)

I fed my new tank blood worms when I first set it up (advise from the LFS) Lemon Jake got bloat and died.

I haven't fed a blood worm since and have had no troubles. Different guy same store said NEVER feed Cichlids Blood worms, they cant digest them very well.

I feed a high veggie flake. Most people here I think prefer the NSF sinking pellets.

I like flakes because I can see how long it takes for all the food in my tank to be gone. I can also tell whos eating what better than with pellets.

Pellets tended to sink to the bottom of my tank and turn stuff brown too. Was probably over feeding but again, thats why I like flakes personally.


----------



## Shizark (Mar 26, 2012)

NLS sinking pellets sorry. Im on my phone..


----------



## hoopvillian (Feb 12, 2012)

Mine do the same thing, although with any food, not NLS or blood worms or anything in particular. For an hour or so after I feed them, my whole tank of fish gets aggressive, chasing down their peers.

I thought it was normal.


----------

